# A question, anyone know if there is an age limit to buying a flint and steel ?



## OrangeCoffee (Apr 5, 2013)

Hey guys a question, does anyone know if there is an age limit to buying a flint and steel. Preferably for the UK but to know it in the US would be helpful because I imagine they are similar, thanks guys !


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't know about the Uk , but in the states there is no age limit, at least I have never heard of anything like that.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

No age limit in my neck of the woods either.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Thin that be upta the retailer. Nobody round here got a limit on it. When we goes ta rondevous ya see lots a youngins buyin em.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Not here either. Heck, you can get a magnesium firestarter/striker at Harbor Freight for $2.oo if you have the coupon for it.


----------



## OrangeCoffee (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks guys, worst case scenario they say no haha.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

My usgi issue is over 20 years old,no problems


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

I sure hope not, we used to make em and give them to the kids at camp. Heres a video for you to consider


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

I would say that if you can buy a lighter or matches you are good to go.


----------



## bushpilot (Dec 3, 2012)

cnsper said:


> I would say that if you can buy a lighter or matches you are good to go.


Try Dixie works.com


----------

